# CLSranch a journal to compensate my lack of memory.



## CLSranch (Apr 23, 2021)

I've been on here a few years. I had cattle, goats, horses, and chickens when I started. I got rid of the goats and am down to one bull. I messed up last year selling the heifers with the thought of buying better cows this year. In Zebu they are going for 4x+ what I sold mine for so it may be a wait. I will not get goats again until I have more land. Still letting the horses eat more than they are worth.

   As for the journal. It's a good way to have a beekeeping record since I'm bad about keeping records. I should have some showing up any day now. I ordered 2 packages and I have 3 hives incase I get a swarm. I studied them for about 4 years now. It started when I found a colony in a tree 20'  from the back door of the new house (presumably there when I moved in) and not noticing them unless you looked up. They lasted a couple of years and I only got stung once when mowing and one landed on my face and I yes I slapped her stinger into my face. There is an abandoned house a couple of miles away that has a huge colony in it, but I haven't caught a swarm yet. I need to move my swarm traps.

  I work on the road as a Pipe Fitter/Pipe Welder. Currently 2 kiddos they turn 4 and 2 later this year. I was raised around horses, cattle, chickens and dogs. I currently have 1 mean blue heeler and will probably always have a heeler.

Well that's a good enough start. Best wishes and have a great day.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2021)

Here you go!


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 23, 2021)

Got my Zebu bull back from the butcher today. I was surprised I got 294pds and at a price tag of $329. It was my extra bull for a heifer breed to/from the other bull whom I like. Even though he had a perfect posture he was worth more as hamburger than selling. I'm regretting selling all the heifers. His mate not so much but the others. I'll know more tomorrow about how he turned out. I was expecting a 225lb max of return beef and the same price tag.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2021)

What makes you like Zebus so much?


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 24, 2021)

Nastalgic look and small pasture. I initially got into them to teach the calves to pull a cart or wagon when I did the chuck wagon races years ago. It was to give the horses a break when needing them to race the next day. I don't race anymore but would still like to have a pair of cows that can pull and 2-300pds of meat twice a year would be enough for my family.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2021)

Smaller breeds definitely have their advantages.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 26, 2021)

My bee's are shipped. 83f for the high and going to raining for the next few days. The post office tracking said they would be here by next Mon. That is the maximum time for them to stay healthy. I hope it's this Thur not Next Mon. Nobody wants to wait a week for their chicks to show up.
 Had every thing in bloom 6wks ago. The wild plums and some of the better trees for them to get started are already done. Still have dandelions and a few flowers in the yard, lots of wild flowers and other trees in the vicinity that keep producing something most of the year.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2021)

We have lots of clover, bees love it.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 27, 2021)

My clover has been up and growing for a long time now. It's not flowering yet though.
  And yes the bee's love it. More the white than the red. I've heard the red is almost unused by bee's. But I've noticed everything eats it well.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2021)

My husband loves the crimson clover, we have it all over the place. We have white clover too. It’s blooming now. We lined the driveway and the front between the fence and the county road with the crimson clover. It sure is pretty.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 28, 2021)

The last day working for the neighbors.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 28, 2021)

Just some more random pics.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2021)

Looks like a good life  to me.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 28, 2021)

It's a great job while unemployed. Unfortunately All of my normal work is in the rat race. Plus this job gives me a reason to actually ride the horses instead of just being the hay burners they are 90% of the time.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 28, 2021)

Posting this here, because I didn't want to put it anywhere where someone might be offended. I am concerned about a friend:
Can you tell me if this sounds abusive? 





My friend's husband won’t let her visit any friends or family. He has made her stop all contact with them unless it’s on the phone or computer. He reads and censors her comments on social media.
He makes her feel like she's going crazy for thinking he’s controlling, and that she is being ungrateful. (After all, he’s only doing this because of how much he cares about her.)
He doesn’t want her going to the gym anymore, so she doesn’t go. He also doesn’t let her go to work anymore (he told her to only rely on him for income and that he will take care of her).
She's not really allowed to go out anymore, unless it’s for necessities, and when she does, he makes sure to have people guilt trip her about it and shame her for it.
He wants her to have this medical procedure done and tells her that if she does it, he will allow her more freedoms.
He constantly says he's only doing all of this because he cares... he is just doing it for her own good.
Oh wait....did I say husband? I meant the government.
My bad.
You have been conditioned to be outraged if another person did this to their spouse, but be passive & compliant when it comes to our government.
Please wake up! 





(Copy and pasted from a friend, but so worth the share.)


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 28, 2021)

I pulled that from another site. While being on a different site than that, that is full of people who are not on the same page as me I'm ready to be booted while being as nice as I possibly could. I will still get the boot eventually if I say about anything. So it goes.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 29, 2021)

Bee's are at the post office. Wife is in route to pick them up. Today's low is 60 warming up to 75f later. Rain has stopped. I will be making sugar water here in a bit.
  In bloom.... Trees are done, one of the bushes is still flowering and a lot of random wild flowers are in bloom.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Apr 29, 2021)

CLSranch said:


> Bee's are at the post office. Wife is in route to pick them up. Today's low is 60 warming up to 75f later. Rain has stopped. I will be making sugar water here in a bit.
> In bloom.... Trees are done, one of the bushes is still flowering and a lot of random wild flowers are in bloom.


Congrats on the bees! Can you plant more flowers for the bees? Maybe get one of those wildflower seed mixes? 

My hubby wants bees but I always get stung if bees are around, so I'm not sure if we'll ever actually get any.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 29, 2021)

Packages installed.   I'm a proud daddy of 20,002 little girls.


Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Can you plant more flowers for the bees? Maybe get one of those wildflower seed mixes?


Unless it's a tree planting on a small scale will not make a difference near the hive's. The will go 2 miles in any direction looking for the large selections. That's about a 12 mile circle. 4 wide 12 around.
  They typically jump right past anything right next to the hive.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 29, 2021)

Hive one in pasture.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 29, 2021)

Hive 2 behind the shed.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2021)

Congratulations Bee Daddy! I didn’t know that bees didn’t forage close to home.


----------



## CLSranch (May 2, 2021)

It's day 4 and I had to release the queens. It was overcast and gusty. A good time NOT to open a hive. So I opened and released the queen because it was time, and apparently in both hives it was needed because they hadn't ate through the candy release yet.
 Pics from the wife will come tomorrow.

I switched the riding mare with the prego mare for yard space (the yard instead of the pasture). I believe she is getting ready to burst. No bagging but I think it's getting close.


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2021)

Congratulations on the queen release, glad it went well.

What breed is your pregnant mare?


----------



## CLSranch (May 3, 2021)

Baymule said:


> What breed is your pregnant mare?


Quarter Horse. All of my horses are QH's.


----------



## CLSranch (May 4, 2021)

It's a cold day for May. Upper 30's tonight. The clover started blooming the same day I told (I think) Bay that it wasn't blooming and the same day I got the bees (again I think, that's why I'm putting it here). We still have wild flowers all over. I just worry about how many people may spray their fields this year.


----------



## CLSranch (May 4, 2021)

A pic from about a month ago to show the prego-ness in the one mare. Me and the oldest headed out to look for my phone.



We should've put his hat on.🤠


----------



## Baymule (May 5, 2021)

CLSranch said:


> It's a cold day for May. Upper 30's tonight. The clover started blooming the same day I told (I think) Bay that it wasn't blooming and the same day I got the bees (again I think, that's why I'm putting it here). We still have wild flowers all over. I just worry about how many people may spray their fields this year.


Our clover is blooming like crazy, bees are all over it. They’re welcome here. I hope your bees stay out of sprayed fields. 
That’s a good picture of you and your boy.


----------



## CLSranch (May 5, 2021)

Baymule said:


> That’s a good picture of you and your boy.


I liked it and thought the fat belly next to the skinny worked mare was funny.


----------



## CLSranch (May 6, 2021)

Had a hen go broody 2 nights ago. Oddly after they were laying in a box the wife can't reach and I took them out, also in the same box. Due date 5-26-21. I put it here so when I forget I'll know what day they are expected. May have a welding job starting. I go to look at it this afternoon. It'll be a short job but a job.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 6, 2021)

Love the preggers gal.  What's she bred to?   Always wanted a cremello!  Had one, a mini...but never a riding one.  As to riding horses, two mares and one came with a foal but, not in keep it....just till weaning....other a lovely GH but never bred her.   My first, at 12 yrs old, a gelding.  My fav was an Arab gelding....beautiful boy.

The minis gave me the outlet for my desire to breed and raise foals, in a size I could handle!   Well, stallions to handle mostly.   They don't know they're small!!!!   😁   horses are so great.


----------



## CLSranch (May 6, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> What's she bred to?


A Hancock breed stud of my neighbors. He jumped the fence last year. He is the stud to the other 2 I have. (those were on purpose) The Buckskin filly and palomino stud in my other photos. They are out of the mare on the right. The one I'm on. She is Doc bar breed top and bottom.
  To me line breeding is still imbreeding.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 6, 2021)

Aaahhhaaa!!!  Fence line romance.     Can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2021)

Hope you get the job, even a short one helps. My son is staying busy, his boss hustles jobs to keep his crews busy. Last week they were in Navasota working on a school, then he had to drive the crane to the shop, and service it. Then to Palestine to work on a filling station, back to shop. I think he’s in Lufkin this week. Not making the money he was, but he’s working.


----------



## CLSranch (May 6, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Hope you get the job, even a short one helps. My son is staying busy


I got it. It's only a few days, got to do something to not depend on unemployment. Just waiting for the next 10 yrs I have to pay it back.


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2021)

Glad you got it!


----------



## CLSranch (May 10, 2021)

Queen release day. 5-2-21



Queen cage is that little yellow spot on the bottom of the frame.





Queen cage is unseeable (not a real word I know) in the bunch of bee's. Also on the bottom of this frame.




It's a little hard to grab a hold of to pull the cork when there's not enough room to get 2 fingers.
But  we got it done and sending you pics to prove it was so.lol


----------



## CLSranch (May 10, 2021)

Inspection yesterday. 5-9-21



It's empty



Queen.



The tiny white spots in the bottom of cells are fresh eggs. That means she's a layin.   




Got some bad comb. Not a good start but we'll deal with it.


----------



## CLSranch (May 11, 2021)

Last fri & Sat I got to weld on the tracks of a little dozer. Sat made a long day got there at 7 told him 7.30. I was supposed to go hit an auction Sat that I forgot about until I told him I would be there. I was adding Rebar so his tracks could have a little more traction. He was worried about the weld not being huge and stacked real high. I said your re bar is going to wear out and your track is only so wide and I'm already going as far as I can from edge to edge. So he could run it Sun I did every other on Sat so there wouldn't be long spots without the extra.
 He wanted me to fix his trailer jack before leaving in case he needed it Sun. I started on it about 6.30 p.m. I was almost done when they come back without the dozer he had already got it stuck so can I help I say sure. By this time I'm ready for a beer and to go home for supper. On our way out to get the dozer he drives the old 2 ton dumptruck right down hill from the dozer, it gets stuck. His compact tractor with backhoe attachment gets it out. It's was a process. Later he can't turn his truck around, I drive He's asking me to do this with the other guy giving me signals (pet peeve of mine). Both are trying to get it 'to' right. My back end is good and I can drive out, hook it up. No move the truck 3 more times.
 Any way I got rolled up and in the truck about 8. Get a call after church Sun. Do you know who can put a track back on a dozer I give him a number. I guess I don't know when I'll finish. I need to go check out a wood clearing then brush hogging job. But rain coming in by 11 doesn't make it worth the drive. And I did go there 3 times last week trying to get a hold of him. I was cutting wood across the street so not a drive.


----------



## Baymule (May 11, 2021)

There are places that common sense says “wait until it dries up!” I once told my husband not to drive to the back of 16 acres we used to have. To prove me wrong, he did it just to show me. He buried the one ton truck to the axles. Too far for a wrecker to get to it, had to hire a bulldozer to drag it out. Yeah, he sure showed me! Did I mention he’s a city boy who doesn’t know diddly squat about country things?   He also went against my advice and cleared small trees and brush during the winter, where there were no leaves for me to positively identify trees. Come spring, he was asking what happened to all the dogwood trees! Gone. Every. Single. One.

After 25 years, he has learned to respect my advice. He still doesn’t know diddly squat, but is enthusiastic about whatever we are doing. LOL LOL


----------



## CLSranch (May 11, 2021)

This guy will admittedly say he's a first time farmer so that's good. When it got stuck he went slightly to far still not being used to the dozer or any equipment and stopping with that clutch. It still crawls when pushed in. He ran it over an edge that fortunately was only 10'-12' down and got or had the bucket down. It wasn't straight up and down but well past 45. on a dry 45 it would crawl up and down all day. The truck was forgetting about the wet spot while rushing to get the dozer out at what should've been after work.
 Fortunately my wife trust and believes me. She knows she came from town and this is just where and how I live.


----------



## CLSranch (May 18, 2021)

Oh haven't posted in a bit. The exiting things to post means I was busy and ain't posting that day.
  Last Fri I checked out a clean up and brush hogging job. I have to take out a few trees near some houses. Thinking I can use the winch on the trailer and a pulley to keep them safe and fall where I want them. Needed the tractor to clean up just to get out there, so I went across the street to get a load of wood. Trailer didn't make it home. While trying to ask someone if I could leave my trailer I started getting phone calls for doing a bee cut out. Good call bad timing. Had a lot of other work to do once home. Get the hay spear off the working tractor and get the bush hog off the little tractor to put on the other. Forgot it doesn't have a spring pen on the knuckle and the tractor doesn't have a center hole like the little one. Took pen out of the other brush hog, wrong size. Neighbor found a knuckle and pto shaft to swap.

  Sat after loading everything up the night before so I could leave early I slept in got a late start. Found out the clean up was going to be twice the amount of work as I thought and it was a hard money bid. Barely got the tractor in and found there is more trees under the vines than standing. Had to mow about 18" high pick up limbs and stumps then do it again.

 Kept rotating mow what I can make a little trail, cut down little trees, move them and everything that the mowing exposed, mow a little farther, repeat. Got pretty far before pto knuckle that attaches to the gear box snapped. That did allow me time to get into the bee hives to straighten out some bad comb.

 Sun finally found a tire for the trailer after church. Went and got it picked up, home and unloaded. Used the little trailer and 4-wheeler to set out hay. I'm trying to drive the trailer out to places without any grass instead of setting out another whole round bale. I just put one in the yard and turned it on end to take off of it a little at a time.

 Mon called the guy with the dozer again, still no answer. I left another message. It'd be nice to do that in his barn vs. trying to get a truck or tractor out in the mud to take down the trees and finish brush hogging at the other place. Didn't go get the needed tractor parts.

  Today fixing to go get parts, and some more wood glue and stain to get another bee hive set up so I can do a cut for someone down the road.


----------



## CLSranch (May 29, 2021)

Since I've posted. The bee cut out got delayed. Weather and personal things with the land owner. Took the 9N hydraulics apart and can't figure out what the problem is to fix it. I got a temp job welding at a little shop making pretty stuff for your garden. They are neat but things I and a lot of ya'll wouldn't buy. Not for that price anyway.lol

  Got a week of rain a clear weekend and then another week of rain. Tomorrow would be good for the bee cut out.
The prego mare had a still born foal.  Still need some rent pasture, Still need to figure out the 9N and get some more side work. The price of metal has doubled and then some, so going to buy a bunch of metal that is not sold is not best. But I said that last year and could've built some things months ago.

  I'm wondering what to replant the pasture with this fall (besides not fescue) if I get some rent pasture IF. Then I would be much better off and this place wouldn't need hay 10 months out of the year.


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2021)

What about rye grass and white ball clover for fall planting/ early spring grazing? Will Bermuda or Bahia grow there? Both are tough summer grasses.


----------



## CLSranch (May 31, 2021)

Was debating on Rye. I have some Clover and Bermuda but not a lot of Bermuda in the pasture. Don't know much about Bahia.


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2021)

My pastures are a mix of Bermuda, Bahia, crabgrass, and weeds for summer. Winter/early spring, clovers, rye (must be planted yearly) and weeds. I guess I should call the weeds Forbes, it sounds better. LOL 
I sowed Pensacola Bahia last spring behind the horse barn on about an acre. I’ve let the horses graze it several time so far this spring.


----------



## CLSranch (May 31, 2021)

Wow Bahia is $12 a pound from seed world. $278 for 40# ($6.95 a #), $20 for 7lbs at home depot ($2.86 a #). That's a little better.


----------



## CLSranch (May 31, 2021)

After looking it up I do have some Bahia. I think it gets ate down to fast to seed out or show the typical v-heads though.


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2021)

I think I paid $300 at East Texas Seed Co in Tyler for 50 pounds of Pensacola Bahia. Once established, it sends out thick rhizomes and spreads. I paid about that much for 25 pounds of Giant Bermuda and sowed it all on the pipeline. Supposed to sow 10 pounds to the acre, I kinda doubled up on that.


----------



## CLSranch (Aug 27, 2021)

Well an update. The bee's are alive, but I'm not getting any honey this year. The horses have the few acres mowed down to dirt.(feeding hay all year sucks) I've been welding in a little local shop and finally got a job on the road and will be heading to Nebraska soon.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2021)

Jobs are picking up. My son is still working locally. He’s been offered some short jobs, but nothing worth quitting what he has now.
I guess we won’t hear from you for awhile. You don’t have a smart phone and probably won’t have internet while on the road.


----------



## CLSranch (Sep 2, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Jobs are picking up. My son is still working locally. He’s been offered some short jobs, but nothing worth quitting what he has now.
> I guess we won’t hear from you for awhile. You don’t have a smart phone and probably won’t have internet while on the road.


Borrowing internet today to look for other places to stay. They want $250 a week here (oh they offered 800 a month after they found out I said I will find something else after this week). No internet, or septic here and I brought the house, and it's still double my house payment. WTF


----------



## CLSranch (Sep 2, 2021)

Not sure about wifi at the next place but it is half price. If no internet I may just come in when I do laundry on Sun or just wait the 4 months.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 19, 2021)

Howdy all. Decided to delete a few hundred emails today, so I also am checking here and saying hi. 
   I've been working most Sundays unless I went home (like Thanksgiving) so not a lot of spare time but making the bills. I'm still in NE and will be for up to another few months the way things are going, unless I get another job that makes more sense.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 19, 2021)

Glad to  see your post and that things are "plodding along" with no big disasters.  Hope you get home for a few days at Christmas.  The best to you and hope you have a nice holiday.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2021)

Good to see you! Glad you are making the bills. My son finally got a crane operator job in Houston, a big water works project. He said companies aren’t paying what they were. With so many people applying for the same few jobs, they don’t have to offer top pay. 

Have a Merry Christmas and may the New Year be good to you and your family.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks Jan and Bay. I will make it home next wkend for about a week.
 Up here I just wish the hands were worth a darn. I think they are getting paid a little to much. I could rant.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 27, 2021)

It's day 20 and 1 peep.

 Oh back story I bought a new incubator when I was home for Thanksgiving. I candled and took out a whooping 3rd on day 18. Currently 1 is peeping and hoping to get more than a 3rd of the 17 left. We will know more tomorrow. Or I will, we all know how much/often I post.lol


----------



## CLSranch (Jan 4, 2022)

Everything is alive on the homestead even heard a new heart beat yesterday. 1st time for me. Yep we are having another little one. I have plenty of wood stacked up just not a lot split. Good thing I have a wood splitter now or I'd have had to spend a little time every day I was home with the maul to have enough until I make it back.

  I head back to NE today so I will be on another hiatas from here again.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2022)

Congratulations on the little one !!! If he/she is any cuter than the ones y’all already got,  I don’t know how y’all will be able to stand it!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 4, 2022)

Congrats one a new babe!!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 4, 2022)

Congrats also on the new expectation......
Hope you have a safe trip back to work and that the time goes quickly.  Maybe you will be able to find something closer to home in in the spring.


----------



## CLSranch (Jan 16, 2022)

I got today off and it's pretty nice out. Thanks for all the congrats and hope everyone is well.
   When I got back to the camper I had a busted water pump in the camper so I bypassed it which worked for that problem but then I couldn't use the pump for the storage water. Then we had some negative temps with single digit highs which froze the sewer line. I forgot to leave one of the gray tanks open so the tub side was full when I showed up but could leave the kitchen sink open. After the septic froze I couldn't leave the water running which froze up the incoming water under ground. I had the sewer hose heat traced but didn't realize the breaker blew until days later. The heat trace is warm enough that it melted a hole in part of the water line, before my water hose hook up, so that wasn't the problem, but did need fixed once the water thawed.

  As of Fri (during the little snow storm) everything is unfroze and I can take a shower not in the truck stop.

What fun in the camper life. Even though there is a cheap hotel 30 mls closer to the job I really do like staying in the camper and like this campground. I have 4 neighbors that I can see from the yard.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 16, 2022)

You cant cook meals in a hotel room. Having your own space is worth the frozen lines. My son calls his RV home. LOL


----------



## CLSranch (Jan 16, 2022)

It's the 500 extra miles a week and the extra 35 min twice a day that bites.
 I used to keep a large tote full of cooking supplies just for the hotel. I cooked more then, than I do now with the kitchen. Plus it would be cheaper to eat out than drive and get home late when working 84hrs a week.


----------



## CLSranch (Jan 30, 2022)

The wife got a new male heeler pup last week. Going to make him the oldest boys dog. He is 6 months now and intently watching the horses coming up behind her while taking the pic.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 30, 2022)

Those dogs can be almost too smart.


----------



## CLSranch (Jan 30, 2022)

The best dog I've ever seen in person was my 1st red heeler.
So far this guy is taking to the boys well.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2022)

That's a good looking pair! Heelers are brilliant smart dogs.


----------



## CLSranch (Aug 21, 2022)

A little update. I took a layoff the 1st of July. Had 6 wks off, which in the middle of I delivered my/our baby girl and that makes 3. Also, the reason I took the layoff is she (DW) was due a week later. Now I'm up in Michigan, passed my weld test last Mon so I'll be up here for a while. Later than I want to stay up north but it pays and I need to get the truck payed off. It's killing me.
  And no internet at this campground either, but maybe I'll stop in on Sundays.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 21, 2022)

Glad to hear from you.  CONGRATS on the new baby, and hope DW and baby are doing well and the other kids like having a new sibling.  
Also congrats on passing the Welding test.  Yeah, we do things we don't always like in order to accomplish a goal... like paying off the truck or other bills.   
Sorry for the "no internet" isolation... but hope things continue to go well and looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 21, 2022)

Well that's a busy house!  Two new babes and a new dog.....hope the other siblings are enjoying the new "twins".... What timing.   😊


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2022)

Congratulations on the new baby girl! Good time to take the layoff. Now back to work! In Michigan no less, for the winter? BRRRRR! 

Son is laid off, job ended. They were sending hands to North Dakota, he took a pass on that. LOL He’ll be in late Monday or Tuesday. 

Try to check in with us when you can!


----------



## CLSranch (Aug 21, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> new "twins


?? no not twins. Just the new girl besides a few chicks running around.

   Yea @Baymule it is the wrong time of year to be heading up north for an extended stay. But I did bring a lot of thermals. It's almost time to put them on now. Yea in Aug.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2022)

Thermals, Carharts, plastic wrap and a polar bear fur coat. LOL


----------



## CLSranch (Aug 22, 2022)

Baymule said:


> plastic wrap


I used to 17-20 years ago work refrigeration. Oddly doing it now for the first time in 15 yrs. Occasionally it might be summertime and you have to go into a -20 to -40 blast freezer. You wouldn't believe how much a bread sack over your sock and in your boot helps.


----------



## Finnie (Aug 22, 2022)

CLSranch said:


> You wouldn't believe how much a bread sack over your sock and in your boot helps.


It’s really funny that you mention this. Just this morning I was remembering how my mom used to send us to school with bread bags over our feet inside our boots. I couldn’t really remember if it was because our boots had holes in them or what. Apparently she knew it would help keep our feet warm. I do not remember the other kids having bread bags, though.

This was in Michigan, btw. Detroit area.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 22, 2022)

We used plastic bags... bread bags or whatever.  I use the "walmart" type bags to make getting pull on boots off easier... and to keep feet drier ....fits over shoes and then can slide into the tingley type pull on boots... if only I could still get them on due to the ankle... 
Did find some called "dry shod" that are ankle height and I can get them on the replaced ankle... had to go a little bigger size for the ankle being "bigger"/more swollen.. so the right is a little loose... will just put on an extra sock on that foot if I have to... Not cheap but have a good "rough tread" sole and are waterproof... like muck boots but I like them better... and they are wider which is what I needed...


----------



## Baymule (Aug 23, 2022)

I was being a smart Alec and here y’all go, putting plastic bags over your feet! Now I’m thinking somebody is a genius and it ain’t me!


----------



## CLSranch (Sep 4, 2022)

Good morning all. Got another work week under the belt. I'm "Rig" welding up here and my welder quit last week. Got a new pc board for it and it still doesn't weld.  Thankfully this company has little electric welders and encourage you to use them. That saves $25 a day in gas and the $500 it would take in fuel to go home to switch machines plus the loss of a weeks wage.
  I'm think I'm going to find a lighthouse and some post cards today to send home to the kiddos. I think there is 2 lighthouses in this town.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 4, 2022)

You know you have to send a postcard to each kid? There is no "sharing" a postcard! LOL LOL 

That sucks about your welder. At least the company will lend you one.


----------



## CLSranch (Sep 5, 2022)

Well I never found the Lighthouse yesterday, but since we ended up not working today (after getting up at 5), I went to a windmill mill. They had postcards of windmills and lighthouses.
  I said i would start grabbing post cards while I was still in NE but never got any there. Going to have to start keeping up with that.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2022)

Kids LOVE to get mail.


----------



## CLSranch (Sep 12, 2022)

Oh they do. The oldest 5 always wants to check the mail every day for his "magazine" that comes once or twice a month. They loved the post cards as well.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 1, 2022)

Well I got a late start today, but I'm finally heading home. It was supposed to be later and for only a week. Now it's now and may be off work for a LOT longer (you don't want to know how long it could be) waiting for the other jobs to kick off. 9+ hrs drove today after the late start another 5 1/2 or so for tomorrow. Bay I don't know how you do all the driving and visiting and work you do. I am younger and can't hardly go anywhere other than where I have to.
 I was going to swing by crealcritters on the way home but 1 he didn't answer in time (because I didn't give him enough heads up) and it would add hours more to tomorrows drive.
Wow I'm up late and sitting in a rest area.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 2, 2022)

Hope you have a safe trip home!  (and hope it's not terribly long before the next job!)


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2022)

Those long drive marathons are tiring. Son came in yesterday but only had to drive from Greenville, about 3hours. He goes tomorrow to Houston for hiring in on another job that starts in a week or two. It’s in Baytown, 3-4 hours from here. 

I hope you aren’t off work for that long. Gotta keep the money coming in to pay the bills. Be safe driving the rest of the way home!


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 2, 2022)

Glad you are getting home for a bit; sorry that the future is sketchy right now.  But, you never know.  @Baymule 's DS was supposed to be home for a few weeks and is going to be home for like 2 days to go see about another job.  Sad for her and the knee recovery... but I can sympathize as I was basically home alone after I got out of the bad nursing home/rehab right after surgery.  You had to just deal with it... sad but true when you are alone.  
I am sure your family will be glad to see you and maybe you can take some of the early time home to do some of the "honey do" projects before the weather gets cold.  But, I know that not having work to plan on is going to be tough.  
Only a month or so until elections... maybe things will pick up more after that even with the economy looking bleak right now.
Drive careful.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 3, 2022)

Well I'm back home again and the job is over. There were 2 others that should have started before this one finished and technically I should be there until next fri but there was an issue.
  I still have my inside tomatoes that gave me 8 in 2 days and I'm going to keep them in the camper and try to see how long they last.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 3, 2022)

Thank you Bay Jan and FEmom. One good thing about working for multiple companies is I don't have to wait until the end of Nov to go back to work. I just wish I made enough on the last run that I could. ahh dreams. Anyway yes the family is more than happy to have me back. Me and the boys just took a walk to look at the bee's in between school lessons and they ended up across the fence throwing crab apples back over for the fence for the horses.

 They need ANY extra they can get right now. It was the worst drought here since I've been here 7 yrs and only 1 decent 1.25 inch of rain for the 7 weeks I was gone. It rained north, south, east and west of us within 10 miles. One storm while I was gone it was all in the same day. Split 10 miles out went around and came back together.
  Currently I think the grasshoppers are starving to death. An inch of rain a month for 4 months just ain't enough here.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 4, 2022)

That's like a desert....no rain.  Gotta be hard.

I'm sure working away from home a lot is often difficult.  My dad was Navy, gone a lot.  I know the life.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2022)

We got some rain the last of August, but nothing since then. It's dry again. But at least the grass got a boost and the sheep have grass to eat. 

Hope you get another job coming up soon.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 5, 2022)

The pasture after pulling the horses off for 3 months and the $400 water bill in July.  






That is a 3yr olds boot for comparison. Well the beer was but he had to run up.



That is a random picture I took just because you don't see a Blue grasshopper everyday. But you can see the yard in the back ground. The grasshopper met the boys turtles.
 
The neighbor has sold all of his cattle due to the oncoming feed bill. 
Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2022)

That’s what west Texas looks like. Just need rain. 
My pastures need mowing to knock down the goat weed and bitterweed. It’s not real bad, but needs tending to. I won’t be doing that this year. I’m one week and one day out from knee replacement surgery, my git along has a slight hitch in it. Son left out this morning for job. I got the front fence row sprayed.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 5, 2022)

Baymule said:


> That’s what west Texas looks like


I know but this ain't a job in Odessa this is an hour from MO or AR.. Just kidding. Although it is common to look like that here from all the rain coming 2 weeks after the grass dies and then some of the weeds pick up. Often we get just enough just in time to save it. When I pulled everything off of that pasture the 1st of July it was to get it up and growing for now then back off until next spring so it could actually handle the animals next year.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2022)

Bummer. You can't even sow rye grass seed now for extra early grazing, no moisture to even make it sprout. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2022)

I have another dead giant oak tree right at the driveway/yard that has to come down. Took out 5 dead oaks in the yard in July, this one was sneaky and waited until after the tree guy was gone, to die. Thanks a lot stupid tree. Tree guy wants a ram from me, I have a fabulous looking little guy, 1 month old, that I'll hopefully work a trade out of some sort with. I won't let him go until he's 4-5 months old. He has kids and I want to give this ram a proper start, friendly, but respectful. This lamb's momma always has gorgeous lambs and I know what this ram will grow up to be. This time she singled, so he's getting ALL the milk and her udder is like a volley ball.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 6, 2022)

It's always nice to trade, especially when paying for specific services. I hear of some of the prices people in town pay for tree removal and I can only think WHY, if not near a house I'd do it for the wood. But I charge some pretty good prices for welding or tractor work, I think it's still 10-20 less than many others though. Inflation has hit that too.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 11, 2022)

Thankfully we got 1/2" of rain last night with more possible. Need it soon before the days get to short for anything to grow. I've thrown my cig butts in the burn pit and never started a fire even when trying. I've done it twice in the last week. Even had to break out the water hose on the second one.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 11, 2022)

Well this is just a story about my stupidity. I wish I could say ignorance but I knew better. I went out fixing fence with the oldest son. He wanted to check the bee hives after getting dark and it's been very windy today. I put my hand on one side and the other of one hive. Then I put my hand on a couple of the sides of the other hive. THEN a brain (or lack of brain) storm. I can really feel them if I put my hand on the bottom of the screened board it is a lot thinner than the wall. Well the board isn't there on the bottom because????  well it's just screened. So I put my hand on the bottom and I got a sting through the screen. Dumb A$$. 

It's not all bad the stings are actually healthy. One of the reasons I wanted to get bees. It may be uncomfortable now but can help later. Amazing little creatures The honey, propolis, bees wax AND EVEN the stings are healthy as long as you not allergic.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2022)

Domingo is coming Thursday to cut tree, we didn't work a trade. Didn't bring it up. That's ok. it is several months off before he can pick up the ram and anything could happen. He sure liked the lamb. Uno was busy humping the ewes, it made Domingo smile. He admired my sheep and just stood at the gate looking them all over. I think I may have a market for commercial sheep here, for the small producer that just wants a small flock to raise meat for their own use. 

Way to go on the beehive! You sure taught your son how to handle bees!


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 15, 2022)

I did a full hive inspection yesterday. Very little honey and NO pollen. I started feeding them last week and they have put up some of sugar water. But they feed the young POLLEN and honey mixed. I have some fake pollen to get them by but was wanting/hoping to wait until spring before needing to do that.

 They do better with real food just like people. I think I'm going to have feed the supplements just to have bee's alive come spring. I was joking about the drought being so bad that the grasshoppers were starving to death. After a full hive inspection by bee's would have before spring.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 15, 2022)

I also sold 2 horses yesterday. I wanted to sell 2 but 1 of those 2 and maybe the little stud. It's great for the income and lower feed bill. Yet one was MY riding horse and the other her replacement if I sold her.

Well the farther along colt is sold and now I have to break the stud colt so I have 2 rider's. Also I liked the filly that went with the mare.

I did get a compliment on the training though. I wouldn't have anyone else touch my horses even though I fit or weld for a living. I said the filly is NOT broke to ride, then I cracked a bull whip on each side of her then jumped on bareback with only a halter.  The wife asked what do you mean she is not broke. I said I've done some ground work and that is all. A few short rides don't make a broke horse.
 They offered more for the one I didn't sell than for both of those and never seen me ride her. I did shoot off of her yesterday at turtles.

I guess that they know when I say this is broke and I crack a whip off of her when they show up (no time to lounge and work her) then really crack a bull whip beside another that I say is not broke then jump on they figured that nice fat horse I said is the kids is probably not too bad.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 15, 2022)

CLSranch said:


> I also sold 2 horses yesterday. I wanted to sell 2 but 1 of those 2 and maybe the little stud. It's great for the income and lower feed bill. Yet one was MY riding horse and the other her replacement if I sold her.
> 
> Well the farther along colt is sold and now I have to break the stud colt so I have 2 rider's. Also I liked the filly that went with the mare.
> 
> ...


Don't know whether to like or be sad for that post.  It is hard to sell the ones you like, and ride... especially since I know you did it to help cut the feed bills with the drought being so bad there.  But, I admire that you made a choice that was not your first choice for the betterment of all in the long run.  
Sounds like you have done a pretty darn good job of ground breaking the one already... I hope they can appreciate and continue with the positive work.  
As far as the bees, glad that you found out their condition before it got too late in the year.  Hope that you can get them fed up a little better even with it not being "natural food".... the drought has been especially tough on things like the "little critters" people don't think about like your bees.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 15, 2022)

As far as ground work goes and starting horses goes I'm pretty fair. I should've never started welding. I hope they do appreciate it. It will help in the long run since I spend more time out of town than doing day work for the ranches around here, which I still do some.
I've been feeding more than I have grass for, for some time. I was hoping watering and fertilizing in July would get things back on track. My cattle even as mini's are basically feed lotted now. And the long run of haying and feeding a "hay burner" does add up.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2022)

I totally understand that. The feed bill gets on up there. The feed I buy for the sheep has gone up $6 a #50 bag. I’m sure glad I have grass for them. But that will be gone the first frost. I only have one field fenced for them and it’s starting to get gnawed down to the roots in their favorite parts. We’ve been in drought all summer but did get some showers the first of September. It helped but it is sure dry again. Nothing like where you are.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 16, 2022)

Unfortunately feed will continue to rise...poor corn crops, nationally.  Then, export of some of that.

I use some alfalfa pellets...another rise.  Everything higher.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 16, 2022)

CLSranch said:


> I wanted to sell 2 but 1 of those 2 and maybe the little stud. It's great for the income and lower feed bill. Yet one was MY riding horse and the other her replacement if I sold her.


Bittersweet.


----------



## CLSranch (Oct 19, 2022)

Staying warm today, except when the boys wanted to go outside before it really warmed up. It will be nice and warm Sat to do another hive inspection and see what the feedings did.
  Was reading a few qoutes today and thought I'd put'em here.

The man who boasts today about what he'll do tomorrow, probably did the same thing yesterday. 

 The road to success is dotted with many tempting parking spaces.

Every minute you are angry you lose 60 seconds of happiness.


----------



## CLSranch (Nov 18, 2022)

I've been working at a little local weld shop lately, but it looks like I'll be heading out again right after Thanksgiving. 900mls out to VA. That's a lot of diesel at 20k pds. I really need a long bed dually. The tires are almost maxed out on capacity when buying the "good" tires.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2022)

Dually trucks eat the diesel, it’s that slurping sound you hear. 

My son is up in your neck of the (not) woods.  He said he’s about an hour and a half west of Enid. He’s at a plant where they make dry concrete. He’s hanging iron, I guess they are adding onto the plant. He sure hates cold weather! Right about now he’s probably wishing he had taken that job in Arizona. I think he was looking at distance and not being able to come home for Thanksgiving and Christmas.  Can’t win them all.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 18, 2022)

Hey, where in Va are you going?  Might be close to where we could at least meet....
My DS's dually is down with the radiator finally went out (had that little bit of weeping when we went to NH 6 months ago and got sidelined for 12 hours with the sensors shutting it down... he is going to put in a new aluminim one, not a plastic/metal hybrid like they come with... 1,000 for the radiator alone... and the ford place said it is a 14 HOUR job... got to take half the front off and there are something like 8 cooling units in it... An expensive nightmare in my book.


----------



## CLSranch (Nov 18, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Dually trucks eat the diesel, it’s that slurping sound you hear.


With my tuner messed up I'm only getting 9.5 loaded and it really adds to the time with slow acceleration, can't keep up speed. Adds hours to the trip going slow. I have about 2,500lbs in the truck without the trailer. Another 9k with it.


Baymule said:


> My son is up in your neck of the (not) woods. He said he’s about an hour and a half west of Enid.



 I called for a job over there a couple of days ago. I should have called a week earlier. They already had 2 teams headed over there after Thanksgiving. I bet the same job. It would be about 4hrs for me or 14hrs closer than VA


farmerjan said:


> Hey, where in Va are you going?


Wytheville/Max meadows. SW corner.


farmerjan said:


> An expensive nightmare in my book.


Almost anything is on the new ones. I'd hate to see some the price jumps in the last year alone. If you can find the part.  Another reason I don't want a newer truck, but kinda need it pulling on such long trips. Also some weld QC's will bust you out for not having a newer pipeliner looking truck. Mine is still a regular shoret bed. Tub rig.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2022)

Darn, you missed the close to home job. But at least you have a job.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 18, 2022)

You are going to be as far away from me as anywhere else in the state... well, see how long you are going to be there... we might do something like meet or something.... Will you have to leave home before Thanksgiving?  
So sorry you missed out on the one closer to home... but at least it is a job right now.  Even with the "market" up today... I really think it is going to continue to deteriorate.... at least you got to be home for a little bit, got some work done, cut down the feed bill....


----------



## CLSranch (Nov 18, 2022)

I will leave on Fri right after Thanksgiving. Today we changed our Thanksgiving dinner from Fri to Thur.


farmerjan said:


> Even with the "market" up today... I really think it is going to continue to deteriorate


Sad but true. I don't just think, it's pretty obvious. Even with a 180 it can't get better for some time.

  I looked at a mortgage calculator the other day. $400,000 loan which gets half the land it did 2 just 2 yrs ago (in this state), would be $486k in interest alone. More in other fee's & etc...


----------



## CLSranch (Nov 20, 2022)

If I did this @Baymule right, I was listening to Red Stegall this morning and heard this poem again. So here it is for you.




 Your a (wo)man worthy of riding the river with.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2022)

Aww, that’s a lovely compliment.


----------



## CLSranch (Nov 26, 2022)

It's driving day. I was ready to leave yesterday, just not ready. I like to only have a couple of hours left on the last day, so I can set up the camper, find the job, grocery store and go to bed early.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 26, 2022)

Looks like it will rain all the way, you be careful.


----------



## CLSranch (Nov 29, 2022)

MF I don't like this Lab top. Anyway I outran the rain until 4 somewhere in KY 100 mls north of Nashville. It was basically dark all day from the over cast. Once it started raining and getting dark it got hard for me to see, so I pulled over. Several gas stations at that exit. None of them had parking and couldn't really see across town to see open parking at the hotels and no Wal-Mart. I didn't know 20 miles down the road there was a Flying J and a Wal-Mart. Both are good places to park overnight. The campground was $45 a night. It's $50 for some hotels and I brought the bed, bathroom and t.v. No cable included.

  Bad news. I failed the weld test.🤬😲😖🤢 97.5 gallons (and 19 hours) to get here, so basically another 100 to get home. Thats an even grand $$$$$ for the round trip. So Jan I won't be up here as long as I thought. It should've been a 6+ month.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2022)

Will they let you test again?


----------



## SageHill (Nov 29, 2022)

Ahh crud.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 29, 2022)

Do you have any other options?  Any chance of a retest after you have had a good night's sleep?  I feel really bad for you.


----------



## CLSranch (Nov 30, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Will they let you test again?





farmerjan said:


> Do you have any other options?  Any chance of a retest after you have had a good night's sleep?  I feel really bad for you.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 2, 2022)

Ok I'm back home and can respond again.

 I can re-test after 30 days IF they haven't hired someone else by then, AND they still need a welder in Jan. I can't afford that wait but did hear about a different company I used to work for needing help much closer to home. I need to give them a call.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 2, 2022)

Closer to home sure sounds better! 🤞👍🤗


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2022)

What about checking on that job my son is on? It’s a concrete plant, I think he said 1 1/2 hours west of Enid. TV park literally across the road from the job. They may need another welder , someone might’ve quit.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 2, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Closer to home sure sounds better! 🤞👍🤗


Yes but i'm out $1,000+ on fuel alone for that little scenic trip. It also paid more and seamed like good people to work with (I actually knew a few of them) and it had an amazing view. Mostly just I was already there.


Baymule said:


> What about checking on that job my son is on? It’s a concrete plant, I think he said 1 1/2 hours west of Enid. TV park literally across the road from the job. They may need another welder , someone might’ve quit.


I think they're rapping up. I'm friends with the Super Intendent I called the other week. He said he'd let me know if someone didn't show up.

  Ask your son if it's Adelphi as the main contractor. If now I may be able to go there.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 2, 2022)

Check out the one you used to work for... closer to home a plus.  Maybe not the same money, but a job is a job.  Check out the place that @Baymule 's son is at and see what the status is also... never know.... sometimes when things don't work out one place there is a reason that we can't see/know.... 
Glad you made it home okay and  so sorry for the "wasted gas and time" = money gone.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 2, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Check out the one you used to work for... closer to home a plus. Maybe not the same money, but a job is a job.


I went ahead and called instead of waiting until Monday. I wanted to do a little practice at home before leaving. I figured if they needed someone they'd want them there Mon since it's only 2 weeks until Christmas. A good time to put the cross braces in the corners that I set years ago.  Yea they aren't straight anymore, after tying horses to them. But the dry grass and 35 mph wind say not today. I have a neighbor that also needs welding done around the house. I was getting ready to start that before going to VA.
  So maybe a few defered payments and a little longer to pay off the credit cards BUT I WILL make it.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2022)

Son said yes it’s Adelphi


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 2, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Son said yes it’s Adelphi


Da*n. If I'd called earlier by a week I'd be working with your boy now.

 Also I didn't specify earlier. The other company that's closer does have a closer job (12hrs instead of 18 if I remember right (it's been awhile) ) But they will have closer work later in the year


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 14, 2022)

We got another 1 1/8" of rain. We got more in the last 4 weeks than June-September. Finally got some in Oct that perked up the Fescue, everything thing else was long dead already. Was finally able to put some Rye seed out Oct and Nov. A lot of it didn't germinate until this past week. It's only 1/4" right now but IT HAS taken root. 

 Yesterday was nice with 40's for the low and got up to the 60's. While talking to the wife, I said it's like a nice spring day with the south breeze, 60 degrees and green grass trying to come up. (Nothing is over 2".) Too bad it's going to drop 20 degrees tomorrow and we haven't hit January yet.
 I was wanting to scrape out the dry lot pen for the cattle (3 hd) before the last rain but didn't want to tear up what I do have coming up. So they're just let out. I set it up so they can get in and out of that lot while keeping the horses out. They're mini's so a post chest high worked. It does save from carrying hay from the round bale in with the horses to the pen, but now they will eat that lot before it gets where I want it.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 22, 2022)

@farmerjan I have a feeder steer or future draft animal that's a mini. So were at 75? pounds at 6 months. I've been feeding him more grain for a couple of weeks now. Trying to get the protein up before today. Anyway the question is after this morning he looked cold. I strapped a horse blanket to him and he hated it. Then he finally just collapsed, so I brought him into the garage and started the wood stove, with the diesel heater going as well. That was 10 am. I've tried to give him B vitamins twice in the form of a 5 hour energy drink. It's all I had.
 The first time it just ran out of his mouth the second time I took a syringe and hoped it didn't go to his lungs. He was up and moving earlier in the day so I figured it wouldn't take but an hour to get him back up so I wasn't worried. The 5 hrs came much later.
I don't have a feeding tube or anything such as to force something down him. He's currently behind the t.v in front of the wood stove and still not able to stand even with me holding in my lap to get his feet under him.
  I've shoved karo syrup down critters throats before to get them the boost to get up and drink/eat on their own but don't have any or a way to get it down him. That's why I tried the 5 hr.

  He was constipated the other day which GREATLY reduced his food intake but always had hay available.
 He's already getting bloated but has been moving his legs since an hour or 2 in the garage. Do you know a trick I don't know.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 22, 2022)

I hate to say this but I don't have a clue.... any chance he has a DA????  I don't know if steers can get one since it normally happens after birth and a big "space" where the fetus was causes the abomasum to flip.... but the bloating makes me wonder????  If he were here and mine, I would have taken him to the vet... but sometimes that is not practical.... and I have no experience with mini's so pretty much don't know how they "relate" back to normal sized cattle on some things. 
Bloating worries me...


----------



## Baymule (Dec 22, 2022)

Will mineral oil help with the bloat? I gave it to a bloated ewe one time until she farted out mineral oil, but she blew out the gas!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 22, 2022)

I thought about mineral or cod liver oil for the impacted manure and bloat but it can also cause total havoc with the lungs if the steer is not swallowing properly.  At this point it might be better than nothing... the problem is that with an animal that small I would be afraid to tube it as it is not as big as most of our baby calves.  
Warmth is the best thing overall so that it is not struggling to keep up it's body temp on top of everything else... any kind of liquid you can get down it as long as it doesn't go in the lungs.....


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 22, 2022)

The bloat is what worried me. Again I thought he'd be fine in an hour of warming up, so I didn't think he'd need the vet. We tied him up in my chair from the table and continued to rub him briskly, which I also did right after taking him in the garage. He is doing better now.
 I don't have a way to give him mineral oil or a way to administer.

 Ok since he was seemingly constipated the other day I just gave him an enima/douche package. It was one but I put it somewhere else. Don't laugh, I was just trying to fix a maybe. Also remember hay that may work. I was wondering about refilling it and doing it again. I was thinking of an enima as soon as I saw the bloat and remembering his past problem.
 Ok you can laugh now.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 22, 2022)

Still no oil and too late now to hit town. Also no feeding tube except a syringe that doesn't go down his throat, so I don't want it to go down his lungs if he's trying not to swallow.
What about another do, I mean enema.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 22, 2022)

We do have some castor oil.  Analy???


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 22, 2022)

CLSranch said:


> I don't have a way to give him mineral oil or a way to administer.


I meant I don't have oil or a way to administer it. Now I remember we do have castor oil. That used to be a cure all. Then again so was enema's, and cocaine.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 22, 2022)

If he is swallowing at all, then use a syringe with mineral oil.... you can use cooking oil if that's all you have.  As big a syringe as you have... give 10-20 cc or more at a time... space it out a little (hourly) something to "lubricate" the gut tract...giving it a little time to work inbetween...but it HAS to go down into the stomachs....
 I have never given an enema to a bovine... if the blockage (constipation) is close to the end of the bowels it could work... don't see where it would hurt.... but it needs to be loosened from the rumen end too.   Still, trying something that would not hurt them unless they have ruptured something...(is not the worst you could do) .... a rupture would mean quick intervention by a vet so probably not something you could fix in time if you didn't know about it anyway....


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 22, 2022)

Castor Oil from either end wouldn't hurt... but if you have any size syringe, I would try some down the throat too....


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 22, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> If he is swallowing at all, then use a syringe with mineral oil.... you can use cooking oil if that's all you have.  As big a syringe as you have... give 10-20 cc or more at a time... space it out a little (hourly) something to "lubricate" the gut tract...giving it a little time to work inbetween...but it HAS to go down into the stomachs....
> I have never given an enema to a bovine... if the blockage (constipation) is close to the end of the bowels it could work... don't see where it would hurt.... but it needs to be loosened from the rumen end too.   Still, trying something that would not hurt them unless they have ruptured something...(is not the worst you could do) .... a rupture would mean quick intervention by a vet so probably not something you could fix in time if you didn't know about it anyway....





farmerjan said:


> Castor Oil from either end wouldn't hurt... but if you have any size syringe, I would try some down the throat too....


Thanks.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 22, 2022)

Warm Epsom salt water....I've used for horses


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 22, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Warm Epsom salt water....I've used for horses


For constipation or after they've plum laid down MAYBE due to weather. The cold front hit hear this morning with a 42 I think they said, predicted was 25 degree in Tulsa this morning to teens with negative teens wind chill by 8 am. He was in a shelter but walking around until he just fell over. It wasn't an hour after I was out there with him that I saw him and took him inside.
 I've heard that as an enema for a while ( I think since I was kid) I believe that's what grandma did. If memory serves me right.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 23, 2022)

Yes enema, if he needs it.  No manure could mean he's not eating or has blockage...as already discussed.  He sounds very small and probably can't maintain warmth.  Unfortunately, once they start "going down", there are often those internal organ problems we cant determine or treat.  

Hoping the best for you.   Some of your liquid, high powered supplements do well in small doses under tongue.  Simple sugar water can help supply him with some energy for functioning.  B vitamins...liquid or dissolved.   The membranes in a mouth are super absorbent.   Even such things administered rectally can be absorbed, tho less intensely.   But both help when an animal isn't swallowing well enough and needs some energy.  Water included...and that can be injected SQ for some absorbtion by body tissue.

How's he doing today?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2022)

Just got up, checking on you and him.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 23, 2022)

We stayed up until 2 rubbing him to get the body to heat itself up. Ran castor oil up one end and vegetable oil down the other. After knowing he was swallowing put some gatorade powder in water and syringed it down. Finally put him in a big dog crate and went to bed. As much as I wanted him to stand, I didn't want that over night in house. 

 This morning he was still looking good, well laying up not laid out. Some more gatorade with a syringe. Went to town and came home, he wasn't looking to good. Pulled him out more gatorade and he actually tried drink it. That picked him up.
He stood up a little later and (sorry about the underline) drank what was left. Put him in the laundry room he drank some more and he finally peed instead of drizzling and pooped some more. He did poop some while in the crate.

  As of now he is looking like he'll make it just fine. He'll just have to stay in the garage tonight, then I think I'll put him in the trailer tomorrow. It's more enclosed than his shelter.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2022)

That is great news! Lots of work, but most of all, LOVE kept him alive.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 23, 2022)

Great news.  ,🙏He keeps going.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 23, 2022)

That is wonderful.  I am thinking that maybe he is not drinking enough normally and gets impacted... not sure of a solution for that.  That and probably not being able to stay warm enough with the crazy cold... a calf coat might be your best bet for that... a baby calf one ought to fit him if he is that small.  
Glad you managed to get him to come around so far... hoping he is past the iffy stage.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 24, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> I am thinking that maybe he is not drinking enough normally and gets impacted... not sure of a solution for that. That and probably not being able to stay warm enough with the crazy cold... a calf coat might be your best bet for that... a baby calf one ought to fit him if he is that small.


  Thanks again all and once it started to freeze the water, I put warm water out several (4) times a day to ensure if it froze before he got any he'd get another chance, although now thinking he never came and drank a lot. I figured it was because he didn't NEED much water, apparently not the case. Has had a heated dog water bowl in the garage now. I also had to give him some more veg oil yesterday. It seems the impaction is gone now.

  I tried to tie a horse blanket to him Wed morning when the front hit. I thought it was ingenius using the kids steer riding rope. Had to tie it up real short to fit but I thought it looked neat. He seemed to fight it as that wore him out, not sure. It may have been too late also???
   Not sure he'll be able to make it in the trailer tonight even with a blanket. I finally had to tie him away from the wood stove.


----------



## CLSranch (Yesterday at 7:40 AM)

After that wonderful sub-zero cold spell, we've been in the 50's for about a week with 70 in there as well. It was warm and not windy Tue 1-10-2023 so I did a hive inspection. They are good on "honey" really just the sugar water I've been putting out while warm. There is still no pollen and I didn't see eggs or larvae in the East hive, only a slight concern right now. I've been putting the fake pollen on the inner cover since fall. Neither box is going through much although they are ALL over the corn in the chicken scratch. The East box does seem to go through more of the Bee Pro (fake pollen) and the dry sugar than the other.
   I'm not sure if they are eating more or it's robbing from going through top entrance. But bright side, looking better than last year and if we can get a few dandelions during these warm spells I'll have hives "WITH BEES" come spring. If we didn't get those teens in Oct and Nov I believe we'd have some dandelions then and now. You can find a couple all folded up now, even after the -4. They usually pop up in a warm spell after everything is dead, and again in the spring before everything else.
  Side note: They are good on stores as long as I keep feeding on the warm days and keep the dry sugar on the inner cover.  The warm weather is a good and a bad. They fly more, which in turns leads to eating more than if they were just clustering, and there is nothing to feed on to replenish the stores. I should be good if I open feed on the 50+ days, maybe pray for dandelions or a tree to bloom so they get some pollen.


----------



## Baymule (Yesterday at 7:53 AM)

Bee keeping is an art I don’t have. I need to find a local bee keepers to support by buying honey. 
I hope your hives do well and start up gangbusters come spring.


----------



## CLSranch (Yesterday at 8:20 AM)

Baymule said:


> I hope your hives do well and start up gangbusters come spring.


    

  Minus the poor health from the fake feed they are getting, it's looking good as of now. They tend to have shorter lives without real food. A normal life cycle in the summer is only 6 weeks with only 3 outside flying and gathering nectar/pollen. We usually have something blooming/flowering almost all year. This year it stopped in June. I guess that's last year now.
  If I can keep them alive until something blooms they should be gangbusters. I was looking for some buckwheat to plant to help but need to wait until I get some steady pay coming in before spending extra on non-essentials.
 Weird fact- winter bees up north can live up to 6 months.


----------



## farmerjan (Yesterday at 7:19 PM)

Have you picked up some local work?  Did anything come out of that closer job?  I think about you and wished you had gotten  the job here just for a chance to meet in person... and you could've come and spent the day at the farm if you had a day off....


----------



## CLSranch (Today at 4:20 AM)

Nope. Well very little, not enough to cover the bills. Racking up the credit cards. This will be hole that takes a while to dig out of. Even called back the one Bay's son works at.
  My neighbor had some welding he wanted me to do before VA, then his wife's truck broke down, when I was driving there and back.


----------



## CLSranch (Today at 4:51 AM)

I got a "tractor" job at my old neighbor's that paid $120 and 5 gallons of diesel. Just finished without finishing the packing and my tractor's clutch finished going out. That's $2k+. I had to trailer it home. Thank goodness I put a good winch on the trailer when I did have some money.
  The last bale of hay I choked it with a strap and drug it down the road and into the pasture. We'll have to ask the neighbor's to set one out for the wife when I leave again.


----------



## Baymule (Today at 5:02 AM)

I don’t even know what to say to that. Tractor down, I can’t find any thing cheerful to say. Why does it seem sometimes when you are down, life just won’t stop kicking you? 
You can’t roll over and give up, you just gotta stay on your feet and keep going. Somewhere in there, you’ll get traction and take off again. I hope it’s soon. Generally end of January or early February, jobs open up again. Get ready to roll.


----------



## CLSranch (Today at 5:20 AM)

Thanks Bay. That's not the half of it. Desperately need brakes for the wifes car. It's needed them for months now. Had to go to the MIL for tires on it to replace the F'n new ones. Still need two more for the front. The new tires gave us 2 flat tires at the same time a month ago on the way to church. We didn't make it that day. Had to have the neighbor take me home and grab some tire sealer for the other tire just to get the car home. I need a pair for the truck as well.

 One bright side I do have some things I can sell and not be screwed later. I need to get the 9N running to sell it. The other day I pulled the car up to it to jump/charge it so I could work on it without running the battery down. Hooked up the jumper cables, pulled a spark plug to check for fire, and then NO crank at all. Even hooked the jumper cables straight to the starter and nothing. I didn't have them hooked backwards, I double checked.

 Me and DS got his first coyote the other day. He helped me set a trap on the neighbors last week.


----------



## Baymule (Today at 6:00 AM)

Right now you are living through my 

3 BASIC RULES OF LIFE

Rule #1. Life is going to dump on you. 

Rule #2. Life is going to dump on you. 

Rule #3. Refer back to Rule #1 and Rule #2.


----------



## CLSranch (Today at 6:57 AM)

It'll all come out in the wash.
  What's the difference between a rich pipe hand and a broke one.            2 weeks.
Well that's 2 weeks after the first check.


----------



## Mini Horses (Today at 8:29 AM)

You're going through some rough times.   Seems "when it rains..." is true.  Its happened here and not fun.  We muddle through, somehow!


----------



## CLSranch (Today at 9:23 AM)

Feast or famine. I'll fatten back up on the next feast.


----------

